# Buying used parts



## noroomforthedog (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't buy a used item classed as a wear item by your main stealer eg clutch friction plate, flywheel, pressure plate, brake pads , brake discs even though its only got 500 miles of wear (track days are a shit on wear items )so if it not an item the stealer will cover forget it , oh and tools if there worn throw them too fuck ! Unless you really want to spend hours , days and weeks worrying where the fuck it went and WTF is a cross head ( do you remember the head jokes ah forget it ) is it a Philips or a posidrive if your gonna fuck about know what your dealing with , ask the question that's why we joined the forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

The above makes no sense to me at all


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

me neither mate


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

noroomforthedog said:


> Don't buy a used item classed as a wear item by your main stealer eg clutch friction plate, flywheel, pressure plate, brake pads , brake discs even though its only got 500 miles of wear (track days are a shit on wear items )so if it not an item the stealer will cover forget it , oh and tools if there worn throw them too fuck ! Unless you really want to spend hours , days and weeks worrying where the fuck it went and WTF is a cross head ( do you remember the head jokes ah forget it ) is it a Philips or a posidrive if your gonna fuck about know what your dealing with , ask the question that's why we joined the forum
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Gazzer, is that you?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

/\
LOL gaz isn't that bad!

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bog off Spandy lol............i used to be that bad i will admit


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

What ever he is smoking, ain't good for him


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Something about having a cross head? Well that could be a few people on here from time to time :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Something about having a cross head? Well that could be a few people on here from time to time :wink:


That was aimed at me :lol: :lol: ooooh ya bitch xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No it wasn't Mr Paranoia - Oi wuz only messing :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> No it wasn't Mr Paranoia - Oi wuz only messing :wink:


I reckon you ought to ban me for being polite too much of late John!!!! Not sure what has come over me tbh, maybe Jammans threat of a naked mud wrestle tipped me over the edge lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > No it wasn't Mr Paranoia - Oi wuz only messing :wink:
> ...


Careful boys; else you'll start hugging each other :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

MAN HUGS john..........(come here big boy)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds too spicy for me   [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Sounds too spicy for me


Dani!!!!!!! john has finally admitted something is to spicy for him hun lol. (put that in the next mag for certain) or if that is out of bounds a stickie on here maybe?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Sounds too spicy for me   [smiley=help.gif]


Chicken :twisted:


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

Ugh what?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's chilli talk


----------

